# My Borsa Bella Sleeve!



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

My new Borsa Bella Sleeve arrived today in the mail....and perfect timing...today is my birthday!

















































this was my first time to post a pic, so I am sorry if they are not easy to view!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

melissaj323 said:


> My new Borsa Bella Sleeve arrived today in the mail....and perfect timing...today is my birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy, happy birthday Melissa! I hope you have a great day. I have the same bag and love it!! My red River Garden cover looks great with it. Enjoy!


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!! I have the same one except mine is the original pouch that holds the Kindle in its cover. I also bought the matching gadget bag to put my charger in. I love my Borsa Bella. Keeps the dust off.


----------



## radiantmeg (Feb 13, 2009)

That looks really nice!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday!  What a great birthday present, hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday - hope it is one of the best ever -- and what a perfect present to buy yourself


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Melissa!  Great sleeve.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday!  

Hey, that's the same sleeve I have!  I did end up putting some plastic canvas inside to make it feel safer for my naked Kindle.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday! Your case is so pretty!


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

What a beautiful bag!

Y'all are just enablers- I'm in serious trouble here.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Melissa, that's a really pretty bag Borsa Bella has very beautiful and unique fabrics.  I also just received my new Kindle Travel Bag today, (Brown Moda) and will get pictures soon.  Buying accessories is really a lot of fun and I know some people might think it is a little silly but it doesn't hurt anyone and gives me pleasure so why not!


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

That was the first bag I bought, too. It's very pretty and I love it, but I ended up giving it to my mom cuz I saw a green one I just couldn't resist.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

B-Kay said:


> Melissa, that's a really pretty bag Borsa Bella has very beautiful and unique fabrics. I also just received my new Kindle Travel Bag today, (Brown Moda) and will get pictures soon. Buying accessories is really a lot of fun and I know some people might think it is a little silly but it doesn't hurt anyone and gives me pleasure so why not!


Please post pics of your bag. That's one of the colors I'm considering unless I go with one of her new fabrics.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Kari, I haven't had a chance to take pictures yet but will soon.  I can tell you that the fabric is very nice and my bag is beautiful.  I have been a sewer since Jr. High and this is high quality fabric.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Happy birthday!

I'm hoping my travel bag (Shower Clouds) will arrive today. Will post pics of my ensemble if it does!


----------

